# Wigs, Wigs and More Wigs



## largenlovely (May 14, 2013)

Ok soooo I had a really bad hair dye incident (sound familiar?) Lol. I had left bleach on my hair for the max amount of time and when I went to wash it out, our pump had come unprimed or froze up or something. By the time I got to my sister's to dunk my head in her sink, the bleach had been on for an hour and 10-15 minutes or thereabouts. It was breaking off for days, my scalp was coming out and hair was coming out in between my fingers when I would run my hand through my hair lol, it was awful. Thankfully I didn't lose much hair but it does look like someone layered my hair with a cigarette lighter lol

Soooo I'm leaving my hair alone and not touching it for the next few months. Letting it grow out roots and all. In the meantime, I'm gonna have some fun and play with wigs. I've been meaning to do that anyway. I just hate I had to damage my hair to do it. 

Anywho, if anyone else has fun with wigs, I would love to see pics. I've gotten a few at this point and will post pics periodically. Here's one I just got for days I feel like being a brunette 

View attachment PicsArt_1368515834732.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 7, 2013)

just posted this in another thread i would love to have my hair this colour but doubt i would get it


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 12, 2013)

Melissa have you thought about shaving your head? I know when I did my hair came back so healthy and thicker. I am sure it will also be much cooler under the wigs too


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 16, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> just posted this in another thread i would love to have my hair this colour but doubt i would get it



Omg I love this!! So pretty. I've been looking for a platinum wig


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 16, 2013)

indy500tchr said:


> Melissa have you thought about shaving your head? I know when I did my hair came back so healthy and thicker. I am sure it will also be much cooler under the wigs too



I'm trying to let it grow out. It has recovered a lot since I haven't been putting much heat on it. But yeah, it does get hot under those wigs for sure


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's another one of mine

View attachment 130618_0002-1.jpg


----------



## azerty (Jul 16, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one of mine
> 
> View attachment 109096



So pretty, it suits you very well


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one of mine
> 
> View attachment 109096



I want that wig! I'm thinking i'm going to have to chop inches off my hair cuz it feels so damaged. I am thinking a chin length bob or a little longer than chin length but layered. Then i'm going to grow it out after that.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 16, 2013)

azerty said:


> So pretty, it suits you very well



Thanks hon


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 16, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I want that wig! I'm thinking i'm going to have to chop inches off my hair cuz it feels so damaged. I am thinking a chin length bob or a little longer than chin length but layered. Then i'm going to grow it out after that.



I got it on ebay for like $18 and free shipping. I love this one too. It's my favorite.

I should've chopped mine off real short but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm just letting it grow and will keep trimming it once I get some length to it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you remember the ebay store you got it?


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 17, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Do you remember the ebay store you got it?



Oh gosh no, I can't remember that. I'm cheap and would just find the cheapest one that looked as real as possible in the picture. I did my searches w/free shipping and most of them came from overseas


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 17, 2013)

You're lucky you can wear ones from overseas. Lol. My head is too big. If your head is over 21inches, overseas wigs won't fit :-( So mine have all been fr US stores. And I've got too many wigs to post. Lol.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 17, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> You're lucky you can wear ones from overseas. Lol. My head is too big. If your head is over 21inches, overseas wigs won't fit :-( So mine have all been fr US stores. And I've got too many wigs to post. Lol.



I was actually worried about that. I measured my head and everything lol. And it looked like it was gonna be close but once I got it here and put it on, it fit better than I thought it would.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 17, 2013)

My friend is a wig fanatic and all hers come from http://geishawigs.bigcartel.com/. I don't think they're the cheapest company out there, but the quality is great so I think they're pretty good value, and they do ship internationally.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> My friend is a wig fanatic and all hers come from http://geishawigs.bigcartel.com/. I don't think they're the cheapest company out there, but the quality is great so I think they're pretty good value, and they do ship internationally.



Amazing styles!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 18, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> My friend is a wig fanatic and all hers come from http://geishawigs.bigcartel.com/. I don't think they're the cheapest company out there, but the quality is great so I think they're pretty good value, and they do ship internationally.



I love the pink extensions ...I have wanted to add some pink to my hair but I feel like I'm too old to do it anymore lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2013)

Nah, you're not too old. I did it before swimming season. I've seen lots of ladies even into their fifties rocking funky colors. I'll be doing color again after swim season. (it washes out in a couple of swims, so not worth the effort)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 19, 2013)

You're definitely not too old. There's a few ladies in my apartment building that are in their 80s and have streaks of pink, blue, and purple in their snowy white hair  It's so cute, and really suits them.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe I will try it then at some point lol. I think it's cuz I'm in such a conservative area that I feel that way. Everyone here is so judgemental of anything different and a lot of fads don't hit here until they've been everywhere else a long while. Nobody has even heard of steampunk here even lol. It's like living on a time delay lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2013)

When i was 14 I shaved the sides of my head and put rainbow streaks in it. This was the early to mid 90's. We went to Michigan on my spring break. My mom and grandma took me to the mall while we were there. They walked a few paces behind me just to enjoy the strange looks that i got walking around in all black with combat boots and funky hair. The style hadn't caught on in California yet either so i was quite a sight in Michigan. 
I've always been one to do stuff others don't do. I was the first kid in my school to get a nose piercing too. (I went to an upper middle class preppy type school, so i was an odd duck there)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh man, back in the day I was just lucky to find something that *fit* me lol. I haaated shopping cuz we had no affordable clothing options for someone my size that didn't look like my gramma should be wearing it. At least pants anyway..I could usually find a shirt of some sort but pants were impossible...still are lol

But I never went too crazy with my fashion anyway, until lately. I've been branching out but I still get stares lol. Then again, maybe a 430 pound girl in a bright red dress and big blue sun hat stands out lol


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 25, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Omg I love this!! So pretty. I've been looking for a platinum wig



Just see ya message brought it a while ago as it was really cheap 

i love wearing wigs as it gives u a radical hair change without damaging your hair 







me going to a burlesque fancy dress


----------



## azerty (Jul 26, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Just see ya message brought it a while ago as it was really cheap
> 
> i love wearing wigs as it gives u a radical hair change without damaging your hair
> 
> ...



Lovely picture


----------



## kizzylove (Dec 1, 2013)

I know it's kind of clownish but I love bright red hair.

View attachment 88.jpg


View attachment 0.jpg


----------



## azerty (Dec 1, 2013)

kizzylove said:


> I know it's kind of clownish but I love bright red hair.
> 
> View attachment 111624
> 
> ...



So pretty


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 1, 2013)

I like your bright red hair!  My favorite color to do my underside hair is fire engine red. I haven't had the guts to do an all over


----------

